# What are you changing for next year V2.0



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Let's try this again.

Since most are having a pretty good winter, what are you looking to change or add to your operation before next winter? 




For me, I plan to replace my truck and add different tracks to my ctl.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Going to have more "per-push" accounts and hopefully a nice western wide out for my truck


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Maybe a new plow over the summer


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm going to change up some accounts looking to hopefully get out of HOA work especially ones with walks. We had some nasty storms with extreme cold/wind this year, IMO there is to much risk with them due no good way mechaniclly to remove the 18"+ of drifted snow.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Currently looking for a used truck. Wanna redo the suspension in the Chevy. More or less looking to get out of the apartment complexes I plow and pick up more straight forward lots.


----------



## EPM (Oct 27, 2010)

Some type of paperless system for driver service logs. My office manager had almost 60 hours into January invoicing. 
New truck, salter and push box for the loader.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

EPM;1775430 said:


> Some type of paperless system for driver service logs. My office manager had almost 60 hours into January invoicing.
> New truck, salter and push box for the loader.


you should look into some of the phone apps for keeping track.of.time and.location. I.use an app.called.timepunch light, pretty slick for what I.use it.for


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Add a second tractor/blower.... maybe 2 more...


----------



## forwhlr989 (Jan 9, 2010)

looking to add a new primary truck/plow and maybe add another truck


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Drop some residential and add more commercials.


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Going to swap my 8' Fisher straight blade for a 8'6" xtreme v


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking to add a bigger Gehl Skidsteer or 908 cat loader if I can find one that has the road gear.

Add a 10' pusher Thinking Boss B10 if I go with a Loader If I go the skid steer then may buy the Sno blade 9ft model from Pro-Tech

Build a bigger salt bin

Add a pre wet system to my V box

Thinking about updating my 9.6 V plow to a new model its getting 5 years old

Its time to raise my prices I do this every 5 years


----------



## Snow Business 1 (Oct 15, 2012)

RLM;1775408 said:


> I'm going to change up some accounts looking to hopefully get out of HOA work especially ones with walks. We had some nasty storms with extreme cold/wind this year, IMO there is to much risk with them due no good way mechaniclly to remove the 18"+ of drifted snow.


I used to use ATV's to plow sidewalks and got sick of them braking down every storm. Switched to 2 stage Toro 26" snowblowers and have not regretted it one second. They are amazing will easily go through 18" drifts. I watched one of my guys mow through a 4' pile of snow from a City truck. Best decision I made this year and I do quite a few large HOA's.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

my plan is to only do snow for those that I cut grass for. no more 1 time pushes or people who only use me for snow. also if needed I'm either gonna add a 2 stage snow blower or an employee.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Maybe plow

Maybe new truck

Maybe new lights

Maybe another fuel tank

Maybe another dog

Maybe another wife/GF

So many possible combos.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

One of my large properties has been mostly unoccupied, so the service there was low priority and minimal sidewalk work... the loading docks didn't need to be done etc. Now the local Ambulance Dispatch is moving into that building, taking over all the remaining space in the building, so it is becoming a top priority job (since ambulances are a little bit important). Need to add another truck and driver. Deciding between a shortbox or a Jimmy/Blazer to keep it easy for them to drive with a winged Boss 8.2 V plow on the front and Arctic 8' pull plow on the rear.

For the extra sidewalks, I need more reliable and self sustaining sidewalk people. Looking at an small aluminum bodied Grumman van for them, roll up door and add a ramp on the rear. Room inside to carry blowers, ice melters, liquid sidewalk sprayer, etc. inside nice and dry AND lockable, so they don't all need to be unloaded after every shift. The one I'm looking at is an ex-postal unit with low kms... probably lots of hours tho, gotta go look this week. Its a diesel, which is good and bad... Its a shorty, so hopefully Joe Blow can back it up without destroying it.

Want to get liquids premixed and ready for pretreating sidewalks and prewetting on the spreader when the temps drop.

Maintenance and Repairs!!! Seems to be an endless list of little things that need to be done every year, this year is no different... BUT better to do it in the good weather than have it fail in the snow storms...

Endless paperwork needs to be caught up, too!! Record keeping, tax forms, etc. etc. I would like to have some office help this year too, even if its only a few days a month.


OH and I desperately need a vacation away from here, haven't had one in many many years... :/


----------



## rjm06590 (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice v box and maybe a skid steer if I find one for the right price.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I want a 8.5 extreme v.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Might make a set of wings for my blade. Depends Im still debating on it.


----------



## Tj4CX (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm looking for a 18'x 18" steel blade that angles with a JRB coupler. The distribution center we plow constantly has trucks packing the snow down like concrete.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

A gas powered liquid system but thats already in the works. Other than that, banking everything! My luck one of our mowers will go down and there's an easy 12k!


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

Another 2500 truck, upgrade a 3500 to a newer model, and a skidsteer. Also , a bunch of new accounts.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

[/URL][/IMG] Added the GMC and the Chevy plow trucks this February. Also picked up an 02 Ranger that I will put the blizzard plow on that came off the retired Jeep.


----------



## DStrabb (Mar 2, 2011)

excav8ter;1775446 said:


> Add a second tractor/blower.... maybe 2 more...


I like where your head is at  maybe a white GMC too...


----------



## cdsnow (Feb 2, 2010)

Next year and beyond to put a cap/limit in seasonal contracts re: (salt,ice melt used) because we learned 3 or 5yr deals may work out labor and Eqpt but not materials. Also become more educated on liquid de-icers and spray system in operation. Update contracts regarding all the various things we learned and dealt with during this crazy 2013/2014 winter!!!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

I added a kubota rtv to do walks this season. I've had a polaris ranger set up for 3 season to do walks. After having the kubota this year I will be setting up another one in place of the ranger. Adding a minimum of 1 truck and a compact loader with a 12' pusher. My salt is under roof but gets dumped in gravel when dropped off (you can imagine what this looks like after a while) so I'm planning on paving an area about 45' x 45' this year. This will be a huge improvement!!!!!!


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

would like to go strictly commercial and not worry about those people that call you when they feel like you should come. Hopefully a new truck on the way, and unload two older trucks and some other equipment i don't use. better preparation and time keeping.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

No additions, just repairs and Frankenstein modifications. Making one good blade out of 2 decent ones and retiring one overly worked, rusty and very comfortable and nice-to-drive Tahoe.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Hopefully add a dump truck!


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

Purchase used backhoe. Maybe get some residentials to do after my commercial work.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

find a long term rv resort and stay down south for the winter


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

leolkfrm;1777000 said:


> find a long term rv resort and stay down south for the winter


NOW you're talkin'......!!!


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Hell, all the money I made went straight to High School Tuition and Hockey Tuition! NOTHIN's LEFT!


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

magic 8 ball or nice new pair of dice...

you know.. to help me know better what type of weather to expect.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

AlertSnow;1777060 said:


> magic 8 ball or nice new pair of dice...
> 
> you know.. to help me know better what type of weather to expect.


Probably infinitely more accurate than our forecasts, yesterday they said "up to 2 inches", we got 6".... messed up our schedule but at least it was Sunday so less pressure....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Drop 1 pita customer, new 1 ton dump truck(got my eye on 1 at dealer right now), new salter for new dump, and maybe add another skid.............and go on a nice vacation at the end of the summer before school starts back up.


----------



## Mike_C (Feb 9, 2014)

A lot will be changing here first and foremost I need to make my salt bin a heck of a lot bigger, all the trouble I went through this winter tracking down bulk salt is something I don't want to deal with again. I can currently store around 75 tons, I want to almost double that.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Get rid of all rubber edge pushers and go with steel edge


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Grow significantly


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

Going to add a GM 2500 or F250 with a plow (Not sure what size yet, Boss forsure) for doing residentials and im going to put them with their own blowers ect. Because i would like to run a residental only crew. 

Going to try and add another F350 with another Boss 9'2 DXT and new 6' VBX Spreader.

Adding a skid loader this summer for landscaping work this summer anyways.

Adding a single axl dump for landscaping this summer
^This will have a plow on it and undertailgate spreader

and going to run two separate crews for commercial vs. residentials because this one truck/ crew do it all BS has gotten to me.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Adding a telehandler with a pusher box and a single axle dump. Going to start taking this snow removal stuff seriously and go after more private commercial contracts


----------



## mcprop (Jan 31, 2014)

Ball Joints..


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Buy lots of land and build a huge salt shed. Getting a new truck with a boss dxt. Go out and get a ton more places and hopefully find more per trip so it balances out the contracted ones when there is a winter like this one again. Definitely a winter to learn from


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Trade the '12 F250 and 9.5 XV-1 in for a '15 F350 with a 9.5 XV-2 and Fisher 1.8 c/y polycaster...Maybe a diesel. 425hp and 875 fpt is dang tempting...we will see what fuel prices look like come November. 
Build the taj mahal of sand / salt barns, with cement floor, concrete block sides, and a hinged shed roof.
When the tri-axle arrives with a load, raise the roof like a dock on the lake with a strong cable and a pully system. Truck backs in, dumps, and hits the road. Lower the roof. No wasting time with shoving it in with the tractor...
Add a second truck if more work comes my way like it seems.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I would like to add a vbox, and depending on how this summer goes a second truck for back up or another driver. The list never really ends


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Piece of advice to all--remember just because we had a heavy winter this year does NOT guarantee the same next year--don't over-expand or you may regret it! You can easily put yourself under water on payments if the weather doesn't cooperate... Think twice, buy once...

Next year will be THE year for lowballers, as they are all looking out their windows this year and dreaming of the huge and easy money we are all supposedly making. Mark my words, there will be a ton of clapped out rust buckets running around with rotten 1970s plows and no insurance to deal with next winter... and they WILL steal your jobs because customer loyalty, well, what is that? If they can save $50 a season over your rates by going with the guy doing it illegally for beer money why wouldn't they?

Err on the side of caution, but have backup plans.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm actually planning on a milder winter than this season. most of the articles I'm reading are saying this winter is one of those winters that only come ever 30-40 years. and to be honest I hope they are right. I like making money but this year has been rough.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

TPCLandscaping;1776403 said:


> would like to go strictly commercial and not worry about those people that call you when they feel like you should come. Hopefully a new truck on the way, and unload two older trucks and some other equipment i don't use. better preparation and time keeping.


You're in for a rude awakening. They will still call. And call, and call and call. Then tell you in the middle of October that they found someone else for this year.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

yardguy28;1778160 said:


> I'm actually planning on a milder winter than this season. most of the articles I'm reading are saying this winter is one of those winters that only come ever 30-40 years. and to be honest I hope they are right. I like making money but this year has been rough.


I'm really hoping you are right. With all the breakdowns and harsh conditions dealt with this year, there was definitely no "easy money" made here. I would like to add a second skid loader, better sidewalk setup, and hire a couple more people for next year. I would also like to improve my paperwork and billing process, put a roof on my sand/salt bin, get all my trucks under a roof, etc.

On second thought, ,maybe moving south would be a better option...


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Maybe pre-order salt next year. Id like to drop a bunch of PITA driveways and maybe grab another small lot.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Hoping to replace my 04 1500 with a newer f350. I am going to drop my gas stations and section 8 housing as I have had nothing but problems with them this year. I would like to hire a full time driver and pick up a tractor.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

Rat_Power_78;1782167 said:


> I'm really hoping you are right. With all the breakdowns and harsh conditions dealt with this year, there was definitely no "easy money" made here. I would like to add a second skid loader, better sidewalk setup, and hire a couple more people for next year. I would also like to improve my paperwork and billing process, put a roof on my sand/salt bin, get all my trucks under a roof, etc.
> 
> On second thought, ,maybe moving south would be a better option...


if next winter does end up being like this winter then either moving south or at the very least dropping snow removal will be in my cards.

so I'm not really planning on adding much just yet. hopefully just an employee for winter help.

since I am solo I don't let the demand dictate how busy I am. I dictate how busy I am and close my doors to new business when I have what I can handle with what I have.

if I don't get an employee I will probably be dropping snow removal for some people to be able to better handle these kinds of winters.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

yardguy28;1782545 said:


> since I am solo I don't let the demand dictate how busy I am. I dictate how busy I am and close my doors to new business when I have what I can handle with what I have.
> 
> if I don't get an employee I will probably be dropping snow removal for some people to be able to better handle these kinds of winters.


You must be far smarter than I am. I got bitten by the bigger is better bug a few years ago. Lot more headaches this way.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

I guess if you wanna call it that. I just know where I want my business to go. I have a few people who keep telling to make the jump and hire an employee and grow and take on more business instead of turning people away. that's not where I wanna be and I'm not gonna let the business take me where I don't wanna be.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

update for me....

I've decided I'm gonna add more days OFF. I'm getting out of snow removal. 

this winter has just been too much for me. I'm gonna keep my equipment and continue my own and my grandpas and there is one client on my own street I may keep but that's it. might take cash on the spot on larger storms for people who stop me. but otherwise I'm done. get the 3 I mentioned done and go home and RELAX.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Mark13;1775394 said:


> Let's try this again.
> 
> Since most are having a pretty good winter, what are you looking to change or add to your operation before next winter?
> 
> For me, I plan to replace my truck and add different tracks to my ctl.


I'm done with snow removal...

After 18 years, I quit!


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

I cant belive you all who are talking about give up are actually considering giving up! **** you cant base giving up off of this unusual winter we had! Quitters!!! Lol


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

Purchase a Kage system for a skid route that we don't need to trailer it for.

Raise the minimum seasonal price for resi.
Do less/charge more for sidewalk shoveling.
Get more accurate seasonal #'s for different types of businesses.

Maybe a new truck/plow for me?!


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

I agree with over expanding. This year our routes were all nearly maxed out. Most likely will need a backup truck next year and drop 1-2 customers that are off route, essentially tighten up the service area.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

if i have enough work for 2 trucks, i want to have 3 trucks running. if oen breaks, or calls off, wont have to try to "make up"


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp (Oct 20, 2013)

^this guy...


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

BossPlowMaster;1785217 said:


> I cant belive you all who are talking about give up are actually *considering* giving up! **** you cant base giving up off of this unusual winter we had! Quitters!!! Lol


considering???

it's already a done deal. every last client I do snow removal for has already been informed I will not be doing snow removal next winter.

in fact I've already sold some of my equipment and have buyers lined up for the rest once winter is done.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'm going to buy a new 2014 Ram 2500 or 3500 ST/Tradesman Regular Cab 4x4, 6.4L Hemi, auto, 4.10 gears w/ anti-spin/locking rear end (really leaning towards the 3500) and a Fisher 8.5' or 9' HD series Plow. 

This was my first season plowing. As the season went along I gained more and more customers. I'm going to be plowing a lot more next season. Plus I'll be towing my trailer with my mowing equipment in the warmer months.

NYH1.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Spend some real time setting up all new lighting on the trucks, and getting 2 con x shipping containers for salt and equipment. Although my winter wasnt the worst ive ever had it was a little less work than i would have liked to have had. 
My primary truck i added HID lights to the front and new LED to the rear. What a difference it made to my time. Im also thinking about reverse cameras on the truck and skid steers. The Kage system would be real nice but i dont have a contract to justify it at this moment.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I would love to give up..... Fact is bills come every day... All you can do is grow... Min wage going to $10.10 a hour, better get more contracts not giving them up....

I'm building a shop/offices.. Setting up a great management team, want to set up a virtual office from a house on a beach somewhere.. Need to work on my business running it self so i can sleep more.
Have a great new bidding process for apartment complexes that seems to be working, like to improve that as well.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

BossPlowMaster;1785217 said:


> I cant belive you all who are talking about give up are actually considering giving up! **** you cant base giving up off of this unusual winter we had! Quitters!!! Lol


Who says its due to this winter?

Plowing snow as a legit business owner sucks. Maybe if I was doing it for extra cash, or for beer that'd be different.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

SnowGuy73;1785615 said:


> Who says its due to this winter?
> 
> Plowing snow as a legit business owner sucks. Maybe if I was doing it for extra cash, or for beer that'd be different.


that's kinda what I'm leaning towards. keeping half a dozen or less easy clients and then working as many of those one time flag downs as I want and calling it quits when for the day when I want.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I don't have enough money to do everything I really need to do. 

New RTV to replace my old one.

Box truck for the other sidewalk crew.

At least 1 new pusher. (LiveBoxx)

Tractor\blower combo.

Ebling for 1 of my tractors that is currently without.

Replace some asphalt by the shop with concrete.

Repair craploads of asphalt. My drive\shop area was torn apart with the deep frost this year. 

Need to add on to my shop so I can fit some equipment inside so we can work on it out of the cold, wind and snow. And just keep it inside. 

Some old plows that need some serious rebuilding. 

Contract revisions are in the works already. 

Trucks are getting in better shape with my new mechanic. 

Wondering if the Toolcat is worth the expense or if I should buy a 4720. 

Maybe I should play the lottery.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

NYH1;1785584 said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm going to buy a new 2014 Ram 3500 ST/Tradesman Regular Cab 4x4, 6.4L Hemi, auto, 4.10 gears w/ anti-spin/locking rear end and a Fisher 9' HD series Plow.
> 
> This was my first season plowing. As the season went along I gained more and more customers. I'm going to be plowing a lot more next season. Plus I'll be towing my trailer with my mowing equipment in the warmer months.
> 
> NYH1.


fixed it for you


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;1785650 said:


> I don't have enough money to do everything I really need to do.
> 
> New RTV to replace my old one.
> 
> ...


35 grand?  have fun with that.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm shooting for a V box and V plow for the '00, flatbed or new box on the '02, and I need to build a salt bin. All of which is subject to change. 

I'm also going to bid more commercial accounts, try to get enough work to run both trucks next year.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

dieselboy01;1785688 said:


> I'm shooting for a V box and V plow for the '00, flatbed or new box on the '02, and I need to build a salt bin. All of which is subject to change.
> 
> I'm also going to bid more commercial accounts, try to get enough work to run both trucks next year.


whats a v box?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

birddseedd;1785678 said:


> 35 grand?  have fun with that.


Talking into the mirror again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You forgot a zero, BS.

I forgot, a central hydro kit for my '95 F800 and a Monroe V-box and get rid of my POS Swenso\Meyer electric spreader.

Because it is a bigger piece of crap than a Ford 6.0.

I'd like to get central hydros on my 450 and new spreader for that to get rid of the POS Buyers UTG, but I have to start weighing what is most important.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Mark Oomkes;1785650 said:


> I don't have enough money to do everything I really need to do.
> 
> New RTV to replace my old one.
> 
> ...


I'm really hoping to win the lottery.... I'm thinking it be easier to win if I played but whatever!


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

SnowGuy73;1785615 said:


> Who says its due to this winter?
> 
> Plowing snow as a legit business owner sucks. Maybe if I was doing it for extra cash, or for beer that'd be different.


Not sure if "sucks" is strong enough wording.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Rat_Power_78;1785833 said:


> Not sure if "sucks" is strong enough wording.


Agreed.



SnowGuy73;1785811 said:


> I'm really hoping to win the lottery.... I'm thinking it be easier to win if I played but whatever!


I forgot to get a ticket, LottoMax was at $100M



Mark Oomkes;1785716 said:


> Because it is a bigger piece of crap than a Ford 6.0.


THAT takes some doing!!!! lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

This was just another year for me. Prices will go up and I'll keep plowing.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Snow pushing was supposed to be a hobby to make some beer money... but seeings as my hobby grossed six figures this year, I probably should do something more responsible with it.

I think a new 30 ton National on Peterbilt 389 Chassis would look nice.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Although I'm not on the private side....

New Int 7400 ordered.

Fixed V going on an army surplus 6-wheeler

Another Hum V getting a plow

Snow blower for our skid steer

Handful of minor equipment upgrades (pavement temp sensors, etc)

Also looking a blending a different product with salt brine.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

OldSchoolPSD;1785852 said:


> I think a new 30 ton National on Peterbilt 389 Chassis would look nice.


Ready to go from Pete or setup as a glider and you can finish out as you please?


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Still up in the air on that. I'd like to stay away from the emissions motors. I have a low mileage 2005 379 with a C16 and 18 speed that I could buy, but national is funny about mounting to a used chassis so we'd have to mount it ourselves.

I have a 389 glider that we set up and it came out about 15k more expensive than buying a whole truck. Other option is buy one off the lot on an IH or Sterling chassis for around $140k and just deal with having an ugly truck.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

im not taking on call jobs unless its from a big client.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

OldSchoolPSD;1785877 said:


> Still up in the air on that. I'd like to stay away from the emissions motors. I have a low mileage 2005 379 with a C16 and 18 speed that I could buy, but national is funny about mounting to a used chassis so we'd have to mount it ourselves.
> 
> I have a 389 glider that we set up and it came out about 15k more expensive than buying a whole truck. Other option is buy one off the lot on an IH or Sterling chassis for around $140k and just deal with having an ugly truck.


For 140k I'd be making sure that truck is the way I liked. Personally I've always liked the look of a Kenworth but that's just me.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

OldSchoolPSD;1785877 said:


> Still up in the air on that. I'd like to stay away from the emissions motors. I have a low mileage 2005 379 with a C16 and 18 speed that I could buy, but national is funny about mounting to a used chassis so we'd have to mount it ourselves.
> 
> I have a 389 glider that we set up and it came out about 15k more expensive than buying a whole truck. Other option is buy one off the lot on an IH or Sterling chassis for around $140k and just deal with having an ugly truck.


I can't blame you wanting a pre emission motor. $15k is a lot of cash but it may still be a better plan then trying to run an emissions motor out of warranty that isn't deleted.

I'm sure you know enough about the IH trucks to know most seem to have electrical problems. I've never driven one that had everything electronic working right. A friend drives an '11 or '12 IH, I've gotten more pictures of the dash ripped apart in it for problems then I'd like to see in a truck that new. He used to run a clean T800 but the company he runs for got a bunch of the aero IH trucks, he keeps it clean but it's no KW or Pete. I think he's pretty tired of never ending electrical problems either way, last I heard he was ready to turn it into a pile of ashes.



peteo1;1785959 said:


> For 140k I'd be making sure that truck is the way I liked. Personally I've always liked the look of a Kenworth but that's just me.


The W9 Kw's are sharp, a heavy spec T800 can have a pretty tough look to it as well. It's hard to deny a clean 359 or 379 Pete either way.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Mark13;1786000 said:


> I can't blame you wanting a pre emission motor. $15k is a lot of cash but it may still be a better plan then trying to run an emissions motor out of warranty that isn't deleted.


$15k bought a C16 set at 800hp... you could do a regular 3406 quite a bit cheaper.

I'm not a real fan of the newer IH trucks. When we had the towing company we had quite a few of them... got real good at tearing apart dashes. I'm leaning towards the '05 379 but with the workload we've got coming down the pipeline its going to be tough to get the crane mounted to the chassis.

The advantage to buying one off the lot is that we can put it to work immediately, building one means putting out the cash for the chassis and making the crane payment for a month before we ever see any money out of it.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

OldSchoolPSD;1786011 said:


> $15k bought a C16 set at 800hp... you could do a regular 3406 quite a bit cheaper.
> 
> I'm not a real fan of the newer IH trucks. When we had the towing company we had quite a few of them... got real good at tearing apart dashes. I'm leaning towards the '05 379 but with the workload we've got coming down the pipeline its going to be tough to get the crane mounted to the chassis.
> 
> The advantage to buying one off the lot is that we can put it to work immediately, building one means putting out the cash for the chassis and making the crane payment for a month before we ever see any money out of it.


Definitely sounds like a tough place to be in. Being able to put it to work right away would be nice but I'm curious the effect the emissions motors will have on longevity of the truck. Putting a truck to work right away but having it be a total pita later might suddenly make the other option of building a truck, loosing some work initially but having it working well into the future a better option.

I'm dealing with a similar thing right now with pickups. Keep my pre-emission duramax or go buy a newer 6.7 Powerstroke and tune/delete it right away while I still can. Lot of money for a new truck but if I can avoid dealing with an emissions motor and the poor fuel economy I might be money ahead in the future as opposed to buying say a 2017 truck that I can't tune/delete and am now stuck with whatever emissions equipment is now on them. They maybe all figured out by then and not a worry or maybe they'll be more problematic then they are now. By 2016/17 my Duramax will be 10-11yrs old, probably 225-250k on it and surely be showing it's age. At that point it's worth less to sell then it is now and I have to deal with a new truck that's probably 80-100k vs 50-60k now.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

birddseedd;1785707 said:


> whats a v box?


It keeps the muffler bearings lubed and will warn you when your turn signal fluid gets low. :laughing:

You been plowing how long and don't know what a v box is.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

kimber750;1788990 said:


> It keeps the muffler bearings lubed and will warn you when your turn signal fluid gets low. :laughing:
> 
> You been plowing how long and don't know what a v box is.


V box http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V+


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Find another contractor to work for. I hate doing the rooftops of parking garages and what other garbage lots he bid on just for the sake of bidding on.


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

yardguy28;1785360 said:


> considering???
> 
> it's already a done deal. every last client I do snow removal for has already been informed I will not be doing snow removal next winter.
> 
> in fact I've already sold some of my equipment and have buyers lined up for the rest once winter is done.


Holy crap!


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

BossPlowMaster;1790440 said:


> Holy crap!


actually a little change.

I'm keep 3 of my clients. the easiest, least pickiest clients I have. the rest have been informed already and I've gotten rid of any extra equipment.

my plan is to do those 3 clients plus my grandparents and maybe a few flag downs until my grandparents pass away then completely get out of my lawn business and move to FL.


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

yardguy28;1791116 said:


> actually a little change.
> 
> I'm keep 3 of my clients. the easiest, least pickiest clients I have. the rest have been informed already and I've gotten rid of any extra equipment.
> 
> my plan is to do those 3 clients plus my grandparents and maybe a few flag downs until my grandparents pass away then completely get out of my lawn business and move to FL.


Congrats. I hope someday I can do the same. Give me a PM if you're looking to get rid of some lawn equipment down the road.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

thesnowman269;1775399 said:


> Going to have more "per-push" accounts and hopefully a nice western wide out for my truck


Per push is where its at this winter! you can still make good profits on per storm accounts too, but i pity those who gobble up massive "per season" accounts.. then nearly go under or go out of business by january when they have too much snow. its not fair to the site owner or contractor by far.

Next year, small accounts, deposits up front, none of this liquor store, dunkin donuts peanut account BS when first months bill due within 30 days isn't paid and you've worked half the winter 'non stop practically" and now they're disputing salt, service dates etc" 90 days later.

Shorter terms for the management companies, anything over 30 days from invoice date is not acceptable... even those havn't paid nearly on time and then claim it takes an additional 14 days to enter into their system "because of busy delays".

Better service employees/truck/equipment for on site serviece.. this year was non stop it seemed.

Employees must provide PROOF of prior knowledge with equipment and plowing. DL motor vehicle checks and starting wages will be lower, with the more experienced benefitting from better pay.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

no more on call. dag nabbit. not taking time from regular cusotmers to do a guy who will only have it done once or twice, at the end of the effing storm.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Next season, finish this one first! Many plans for improvements need a break in the action to organize all the learnings from this season.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Picked up a back up truck(single most worry was breaking down during a storm), build a salt bin.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

mpriester;1794159 said:


> Picked up a back up truck(single most worry was breaking down during a storm), build a salt bin.


Before you build a salt bin, look into a 40' shipping container.. Works great, holds 50-60 ton.. Can also store stuff on top of it as well..


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

kimber750;1788990 said:


> It keeps the muffler bearings lubed and will warn you when your turn signal fluid gets low. :laughing:
> 
> You been plowing how long and don't know what a v box is.


I blew 2 muffler bearings this season... :laughing:


----------

